# Compiling OpenRedAlert



## Jay_B (Oct 6, 2008)

I have tried to compile OpenRedAlert with no success. I'm no c++ wiz so I'm stuck with "ld" and some sdl_mixer stuff... Would be cool if someone experienced in this would look into it...

http://www.ohloh.net/projects/openredalert

Thanks...


----------

